# (08/14/18) New! UFO Scene from Menards!



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

Happy Tuesday!

I know some of you got a glimpse of this beauty at the Train Expo, but now *THEY HAVE ARRIVED!*






Take your layout into outer space with this "O scale" UFO!

Prebuilt, prelit and ready to go! This diorama is full of whimsical details and highlighted by an animated UFO, complete with motor-driven tractor beam! Prelit with multi-colored LED lights inside and out, the UFO flashes and blinks! It even has a tractor beam that raises and lowers as it attempts to pick up a Holstein cow.

Locked in a stalemate with the Martian "steak-taker", a farmer desperately tries to save his favorite cow from abduction, while Jack the German Shepherd ferociously fends off the approaching aliens. Additional figures include three cows (four total) and three aliens. This fantastical scene comes complete with a fully landscaped base with grass, a shed, five trees and three round hay bales.

*Click here to see more!*

Thank you,
Mark the Menards Train Guy


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Spence this would fit right in with your dairy farm. Great animation, looks like a big time winner for Menards.

Bill


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Just ordered one.....now to find the perfect silver paint to get rid of those decals! (Hopefully they are peel offs)

-Pete


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

It certainly is whimsical with lots of action and while I have no problem with whimsical I'm really not into this item.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I like it, but I'm with Pete, the lettering has to go.


----------



## towdog (Oct 2, 2015)

BFI66 said:


> Just ordered one.....now to find the perfect silver paint to get rid of those decals! (Hopefully they are peel offs)
> 
> -Pete


If there was any layout this would fit perfectly on, it would be yours. I can't wait to see a picture of it installed. You have a heck of a layout that's unlike anyone else's.

Regardless of whether this scene is your cup of tea, you have to give it to Menard's for their creativity and their first foray into action accessories. It means we'll be seeing more of it in the future, which is great.


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you, Towdog.....appreciate your compliment!

-Pete


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Tweaked the photo a bit....looks like the logos may be decals and should be easily removable.

-Pete


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Do any of you actually have this in your possession to let us know whether the printing is removable decals or if it's been painted or inked on?
Thanks.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice addition but I'll keep mine.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

I am curious to know how they determined the UFO is O scale. Which prototype was measured?


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

The one at Area 51.

Magic


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

OK. which aliens were modeled? the one in the cockpit and the matching one on the ground look familiar, but the multilimbed one is new to me.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

I ordered three of these... one for the club, one for a friend, and one for me. They came in utterly destroyed. Seems that shipping taped all the boxes together which literally ripped the trees out and scratched up the canopies as they were tossed around by the gorillas. 

I'm rather annoyed, to say the. least.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Email menards customer service. They are very good about fixing problems. I have never experienced damage during shipping. They usually pack well.


----------



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

Volphin,

I'm sorry for the headache. As fabforrest had suggested, please email [email protected]

-Mark the Menards Train Guy


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Menards said:


> Volphin,
> 
> I'm sorry for the headache. As fabforrest had suggested, please email [email protected]
> 
> -Mark the Menards Train Guy


Thanks Forrest & Mark,

I just finished sending them an email. I was just trying to be a loyal "power buyer"! 

I'm sure they will find a way to resolve it.


----------

